# briggs and straton 5hp no spark points clean



## motowight_64 (May 3, 2007)

I have a 5hp briggs and straton engine with no spark. I cleaned the points and tryed just about every thing help!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Set point gap at .020" use a continuity tester and make sure points are making contact. Check the kill switch and coil lead in wire to make sure they are not grounding to engine block anywhere and that kill switch is not shorted to ground. If the condenser is shorted then you will not get any spark. Also make sure your flywheel key is in good shape as well.

Good Luck


----------



## motowight_64 (May 3, 2007)

well i don't think it has a kill switch or at least not one I can find


----------



## motowight_64 (May 3, 2007)

ps : It mite sound sort of silly to you but how do you adjust the points ?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There is a clamp holding the condenser down, this is also half of the contact points. Loosen the clamp and move the condenser up or down to achieve proper gap. Set points when open, rotate crankshaft around to make sure they are not at the closing point when setting.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

bad points?


----------

